# من اول مخلوق يدخل الجنة و اول مخلوق يدخل النار؟



## aHmEd tIto (5 أغسطس 2008)

*مين اول مخلوق يدخل الجنة 

و مبن اول مخلوق يدخل النار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

اذا كان قصدك عن المخلوق فهو الانسان
اما اذاكان قصدك بالسؤال, فهذا متروك للمسيح الديان هو وحده يعرف من سيدان و متى


----------



## Moroccan Boy (5 أغسطس 2008)

كيف ذللك والمسيحية ليس فيها جنة بل ملكوت


----------



## aHmEd tIto (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من اول مخلوق يدخل الجنة و اول مخلوق يدخل النار؟*

اول مخلوق يدخل الجنة هو ادم واول مخلوق يدخل النار هو قايين 

مين قايين ؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (5 أغسطس 2008)

قايين ابن ادم قاتل اخيه


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

moroccan boy قال:


> كيف ذللك والمسيحية ليس فيها جنة بل ملكوت


 
نعلم ان المسيحية فيها ملكوت, لكننا نخاطب عقل السائل المسلم فنحن فهمنا قصده و اجبناه بحسب ذلك


----------



## aHmEd tIto (5 أغسطس 2008)

*ازاي ما فيش جنة او نار*

*و يعني ايه الملكوت *

*ارجو الإفادة*


----------



## Moroccan Boy (5 أغسطس 2008)

على سب علمي رغم انني مسلم

يقولون ملكوت يعني في حضرة الله فقط يسبحون لله ويضلون جمبه .. لا يوجد لا اكل ولا شراب ولا اي شيء مادي

يعني ممكن نشبهم بالملائكة ان لم يكونو ملائمة فعلا


----------



## maryanne_omega (5 أغسطس 2008)

اسهل اجابة اول واحد هيدخل الملكوت (الجنة) اكيد انسان بار 
و اول واحد هيطرد خارجا  (هيروح النار) اكيد انسان  ملىء بالشرور

لان ربنا بيحب كل من هو بار بنفس المقدار معندوش تحيز مين يدخل الاول  و مبن التانى  ان الباب هيكون واع  و يسيع الكل  لكن كحب قوة ايمنهم هيكون قربهو او بعدهم عن عرش الله الممجد
 يا رب تكون  اجبتى  مقنعة


----------



## صوت الرب (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: من اول مخلوق يدخل الجنة و اول مخلوق يدخل النار؟*




ahmed tito قال:


> *ازاي ما فيش جنة او نار*
> 
> *و يعني ايه الملكوت *
> 
> *ارجو الإفادة*


الجنة في المفهوم الإسلامي معناها 
ملكوت ألله أو السماء أو الحياة الأبدية في المفهوم المسيحي
أما العذاب فجميع الخاطئون فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت


----------

